
Homeworld 3 Crowdfunding - Tomte
https://www.fig.co/campaigns/homeworld3?media_id=i1537
======
ThrowawayR2
Not really crowdfunding if the goal is $1, is it? It's more like pre-ordering
that happens to be run though Fig.

Nevertheless, I'm delighted to see someone taking on the risk of trying to
create a new installment in the Homeworld franchise; hopefully they'll make
something good.

------
dkersten
I find large companies like Gearbox using crowdfunding sites like Fig to be...
suspicious.

